
Apple to announce iPhone apps SDK at WWDC - terpua
http://blog.metrailler.net/2007/09/24/apple-to-announce-iphone-apps-sdk-at-wwdc/
======
jsjenkins168
Phht, this is totally worthless. This guy is blowing steam with no grounds to
base his claim on whatsoever..

What some people will do for attention.

Not trying to make unfounded claims, but my personal belief is apple will keep
the iPhone a closed platform for as long as they can. Only when (if)
competition forces them to open it up will they do so.

------
alaskamiller
lame. i predict it will rain in seattle next year in summer.

